# L'uva Bella 2015 Meet and Greet.



## shoebiedoo

When do you guys think we will be getting together this year? I'd love to come up this year but I'm working the weekend of the 28th. Is it it the realms of possibility to have it on the 4th, or is that too close to Easter?
Guess it's that time of year again


----------



## ffemt128

I haven't heard anything yet. After last year's get together I believe some members were looking for another place to meet.


----------



## shoebiedoo

ffemt128 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet. After last year's get together I believe some members were looking for another place to meet.



because of numbers? I didn't get to go last year


----------



## ffemt128

I wasn't there either. Apparently from speaking with people and the post from last year. The owners weren't real receptive to the celebrating (Mike's B-day). From what I gathered they started in a private room then other guests were put in the same room and said guests complained. Julie or someone who was there could explain better.

Here's the link from the thread..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f130/meet-up-march-29-2014-a-43624/


----------



## shoebiedoo

It would be nice if we could find something in that area. But are we still going to try to put something together?


----------



## Julie

Sorry Shoebie I forgot about this thread. It would be nice to find another place but I don't know of any that would be convenient for those in OH and those in PA. There is a place in New Castle but I believe that would be bout 30 minutes farther for you. 

So with that said, I guess we should just meet at Luva Bellas but remember Ruth doesn't allow us to bring our wines inside. So what date do you want? And who is in?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, did she change that rule?


----------



## Runningwolf

We are supplying the juice without yeast this year.


----------



## Julie

Dan, Frank was the one who always left us have our own wine, apparently Ruth does not agree with that. Are you getting your juice from Luva? I didn't know they had juice without yeast. I am not doing Chilean this year, I'm waiting and will do California and Italian.


----------



## Runningwolf

I think it actually might be illegal for us to bring wine into their restaurant so don't hold that against them. I am planning dinner right now and any restaurant we go to that sells wine has to charge us a corking fee to bring it in. We are their only commercial customer getting it that way by request. I know folks that were buying from a cpmpetitor up here years ago that was getting it from the strip in Pgh said they liked Luva Bellas better. I am doing the same as you this year.


----------



## Julie

There is a new place I am going to try out. GeoS has bought from them, actually I need to get ahold of him to fine out the name of this place cuz I forgot.


----------



## Julie

Nevermind it is Ruffled Wines and Brewing Supplies in Oakmont.


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys should come up to our workshop on the 21rst. We are introducing our newest product and will have a speaker from Canada talking about it It is pails of Spanish must. This is something Bill should definitely come to.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Julie, I was thinking of going up in April 4th. I wouldn't be able to do dinner because i may have a gig with my band back in Columbus BUT even without the wine sharing I would still like to get together you know?

Dan: what month are you talking about?


----------



## Hokapsig

Dan, can you give us the who, what, when and where for the class on the 21st?


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill it's been on Facebook and emails from us. Check our website at www.piwine.com and you'll get all the details rather than me trying to type them out. In addition to this workshop check out AWS conferene in Pittsburgh in March. I'm also doing a workshop with Ron from Consumers produce there. There will be a lot of workshops, wine tasting and a wine competition. This would be a chance for you to enter your wines and get some feedback.


----------



## Julie

Shoebiedoo, would you be able to do lunch?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Please keep me in the loop ! I will be off of work from middle of March for at least a month if not longer - due to surgery.

I will be bored out of my mind and would love to join you all if I am welcomed 

.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Lunch is what I had in mind. I'll be bringing a friend of whom is lurking around this site as wee speak....THAT'S RIGHT, I KNOW WHO YOU ARE

Anyway if Steve (alinonedude) come he might have to bring a unit to sell him 

WHO ELSE IS IN/OUT???????


----------



## Julie

Alright let's set this for the 4th, Steve (vacuumpump) I would sooooo love to have you there!

Who else can come?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Julie said:


> Alright let's set this for the 4th, Steve (vacuumpump) I would sooooo love to have you there!
> 
> Who else can come?



I will see what I can do - I thought the date was the 21st 
My hand surgery is on the 16th 

I will check and see what I can do in the meantime as I am trying to get alot done prior to this


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, I am doing a workshop on the 21rst on Chilean Juice pails and Spanish must.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Runningwolf said:


> Steve, I am doing a workshop on the 21rst on Chilean Juice pails and Spanish must.



How many people from this forum will usually will attend it Dan ?

Looking to get away for a few days - but it has to be after surgery due to how busy I am at work at the present time


----------



## shoebiedoo

Just to make sure we're all on the same page. The PIWINES seminar is February 21st. The L'uva Bella meet and greet is April 4th too many dates, not enough months


----------



## vacuumpumpman

shoebiedoo said:


> Just to make sure we're all on the same page. The PIWINES seminar is February 21st. The L'uva Bella meet and greet is April 4th too many dates, not enough months



I still might me able to make the April 4th party !
I was a bit confused on the months and dates - Thanks for the clarification !!

Please keep me in the loop for the L'uva Bella 2015 Meet and Greet.

Can someone please PM me the exact location and details and possibly where to get a room ?


----------



## Runningwolf

vacuumpumpman said:


> How many people from this forum will usually will attend it Dan ?
> 
> Looking to get away for a few days - but it has to be after surgery due to how busy I am at work at the present time



Usually just a few


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Dan, Frank was the one who always left us have our own wine, apparently Ruth does not agree with that. Are you getting your juice from Luva? I didn't know they had juice without yeast. I am not doing Chilean this year, I'm waiting and will do California and Italian.


 

I'm up in the air about Chilean this year. I was considering getting a bucket or three but also getting a lug of complimenting grapes to go with the juice. Figure that would give me about 7 gallons of each one and the skins would add extra body.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Runningwolf said:


> I think it actually might be illegal for us to bring wine into their restaurant so don't hold that against them. I am planning dinner right now and any restaurant we go to that sells wine has to charge us a corking fee to bring it in. We are their only commercial customer getting it that way by request. I know folks that were buying from a cpmpetitor up here years ago that was getting it from the strip in Pgh said they liked Luva Bellas better. I am doing the same as you this year.



Dan 
As a group we go to a very popular dinning facility and they do not charge us for any type of corking fee at all. Yes we live in different states and all - we do tip the waitress !! including drinks !!

I was hoping it was similar to our meet and greets - everyone brings a bottle and a dish to pass


----------



## pjd

It looks like I will miss this one as well, I'll still be in Florida. Someday maybe the meet and greet will be later in the season. I am planning to buy 15 or so buckets, Petite Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Sangiovese and Zinfandel.


----------



## Hokapsig

count 2 of us on the 4th and I'm going to try to make the 21st in Erie too. Doug sent me the info for the AWC in Pittsburgh in March, so I will try to attend that one too.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll have to keep the date in mind. May try to run up for lunch if nothing else. As I said earlier, if I get juice this spring I also want to try crushing a lug of like grapes. Luva Bella doesn't get grapes so I'll be getting juice (if I do) from Consumer Produce since they also get the grapes.


----------



## Matty_Kay

May miss this one as well, my plan is to also add some grapes to any Chilean buckets I do this spring. It's tough to not take advantage of the strip district in Pittsburgh being only 15 minutes out. Plus, will probably take the family out for breakfast at Pamelas before getting my juice/grapes.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> You guys should come up to our workshop on the 21rst. We are introducing our newest product and will have a speaker from Canada talking about it It is pails of Spanish must. This is something Bill should definitely come to.


 

I'm going to try to make this workshop. Looks interesting.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I'm going to try to make this workshop. Looks interesting.



Get your reservations in early. It is a free event.


----------



## tmmii

Should be able to make it, just set a date in stone. Would be nice to meet more of you.


----------



## Julie

I think shoebiedoo was talking about April 4th. Does that work for everyone?http://www.winemakingtalk.com/members/shoebiedoo


----------



## Floandgary

I have a couple of buckets ordered. We'll likely see you then!


----------



## Terry0220

Just an FYI the 4th is the day before Easter. I'm hoping to make it to this one this year.


----------



## Julie

LOL, I didn't realize that is the day before Easter. How does the 11th look for everyone? And Terry, it would be great if you guys can come, it has been awhile since I seen my neighbor!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Yeah, I can't make it the 11th as I'll be working.


----------



## Julie

If you all can make it on the 4th, I would suggest we keep it at that but I won't be able to be there.


----------



## Runningwolf

Are there prices listed on line? I did not see them for Chilean pails.


----------



## Julie

I believe they are.


----------



## Runningwolf

I pulled up the order form but no prices and I didn't see them on the web site. Am I missing something?


----------



## Julie

No you are not missing anything. I thought they had prices listed but I am not seeing them.


----------



## cintipam

I can tell you that my price list from Listermanns, who buys Luva Bella buckets, is the same as they charged last year. But they charge a flat same rate for all white wines, and slightly higher flat rate for all reds. Luva 
Bella couldn't have changed much or Li's would have upped their prices.

Hope this helps at least a bit.

Pam in cinti


----------



## pjd

Here it is Dan, from their original email..... 

View attachment Bellochilean2015.pdf


----------



## tmmii

So apr 4 at noon?


----------



## ffemt128

Being the day before Easter I likely won't be able to make this. Not getting Chilean wine this spring anyway.


----------



## Hokapsig

The Mrs. and I should be able to attend, though we may not be purchasing any Chilean juice at this time. We will have church that evening and my Boy Scout troop does the Easter Vigil fire....


----------



## shoebiedoo

POO!!!!! After getting all this started I can not attend on Saturday  I have to go up tomorrow (Wednesday) instead


----------



## Hokapsig

Is ANYONE going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am still popping pain medications - because of my most recent surgery. I was really hoping I would be able to drive by now - but I don't take the chance.

I will really miss out on this event ! 

Hopefully there will be another opportunity


----------



## Hokapsig

And I missed the get together also. I got called in to work on saturday morning to help meet a shipment deadline. I still look forward to another get together to drink and trade some wine and wine making tips, as well as and more importantly, meeting new friends and seeing some old friends....


----------

